

How to grow userbase? - GregFrench

So I launched a new start-up about 2 months ago, and I had quick steady growth at the beginning accumulating about 200 users right away. But now I'm lucky if I can get 1 new user a day. Now the people that use it, love it. And I do think the site has potential to really take off. It's an article posting and sharing website. I've been successful with Twitter and Reddit in getting lots of traffic to the site. But none of those people seem to be signing up and taking real interest in it. Would like to know if any of you could kindly give me advice on this. Thanks.<p>The site if you want to check it out is: http://www.newsdag.com/
======
vyrotek
Do you have an email address which I can reach you with? I have some thoughts
for you.

Edit - While I was waiting for a response I tried registering on your site.
You might have a problem right there. That form is huge and asks for way too
much data.

Edit2 - I just tried to submit an article. That form is a bit complex as well.
Is it really required for me to find an image to submit with a piece of news?

Clickable for others: <http://www.newsdag.com>

~~~
GregFrench
My personal email (which is the one I use the most) is
anderson262626@hotmail.com

------
gwy
The "article posting and sharing website" space seems really really crowded,
and the users coming from Twitter and Reddit may just be article-sharing-site-
ed out. Perhaps focus on what makes you different (better) than the rest.

~~~
GregFrench
Those sites are more link sharing to articles rather than physically posting
the articles. I took a more youtube style approach to the way people share
content and I think that's what makes us different.

